# Trouble with DSL Connection

## webhawg

I just installed Gentoo for the first time.  Woohooo!  But I'm having trouble with my DSL connection.  Here was my procedure..

(1)  added 'tulip' to my modules.autoload file

(2)  added 'alias eth0 tulip' to the /etc/modules.d/aliases file

(3)  put 'iface_eth0="0.0.0.0"' in the /etc/conf.d/net file

When I type....

```

$ /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

*Bringing eth0 up...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

*Failed to bring eth0 up

```

When I type .....

```

$ modprobe tulip

Can't locate module tulip

```

Did I miss anything? Could someone help me out.  Thanks.

----------

## klieber

 *webhawg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (1)  added 'tulip' to my modules.autoload file
> 
> (2)  added 'alias eth0 tulip' to the /etc/modules.d/aliases file
> ...

 

Did you run update-modules?  Also, one assumes that you recompiled your kernel with the tulip driver as a module.

For #3, did you edit out your IP address or did you really type "0.0.0.0" as the IP in /etc/conf.d/net?

--kurt

----------

## webhawg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you run update-modules? Also, one assumes that you recompiled your kernel with the tulip driver as a module. 
> 
> 

 

Yes..I did run update-modules and got no error messages.  And yes..I did compile my kernel with the tulip driver.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> For #3, did you edit out your IP address or did you really type "0.0.0.0" as the IP in /etc/conf.d/net?
> 
> 

 

I believe the iface_eth0="" looked like this and I entered the '0.0.0.0'.

----------

## klieber

 *webhawg wrote:*   

> I believe the iface_eth0="" looked like this and I entered the '0.0.0.0'.

 

This is definitely wrong.  Do you have a static or dynamic IP address from your DSL provider?  (If you don't know, you'll need to call and ask them)

I'm guessing it's dynamic, in which case you want the line to say:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

Also make sure all other lines in that file are commented out (preceeded by a # sign)

Of course,  I don't think that's going to solve your problem since it doesn't even sound like your NIC is loaded correctly.  Do you see anything at startup that might indicate a problem with your NIC?  Run:

```
dmesg |less
```

and you can browse through the output.

--kurt

----------

## webhawg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is definitely wrong. Do you have a static or dynamic IP address from your DSL provider? (If you don't know, you'll need to call and ask them) 
> 
> 

 

Yea...it is dynamic.  I'll change that.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Of course, I don't think that's going to solve your problem since it doesn't even sound like your NIC is loaded correctly. Do you see anything at startup that might indicate a problem with your NIC? Run: 
> 
> 

 

Yea...You are right.  I don't think my /etc/conf.d/net file is the problem.  I don't think my network card is configured right.  But I don't know how to fix that.  When I'm booting up.  I see that it can't find or configure my ethernet card.  It says...

```

eth0: unknown interface: no such device 

```

----------

## klieber

First, are you sure your NIC takes a tulip driver?

Second, assuming you are, I suggest compiling the driver into the kernel, as opposed to compiling it as a module.

--kurt

----------

## webhawg

I'm fairly sure that it takes the tulip driver.  My network card is a

Model No: LNE100TX

http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?grid=26&prid=31

I will recompile and see what happens.

----------

## klieber

 *webhawg wrote:*   

> Model No: LNE100TX
> 
> http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?grid=26&prid=31

 

I use that card on a couple of my desktop machines.  The forums server also uses that NIC, so I know it takes the tulip driver.  I also know that I've never had a problem with it, but I always compile it into the kernel.  Hopefully, that will solve all your problems.

--kurt

----------

## webhawg

Thanks for the help!!    :Cool:   :Smile:   :Cool: 

I will recompile and let you know how it goes.

----------

## rizzo

 *klieber wrote:*   

> Do you have a static or dynamic IP address from your DSL provider?  (If you don't know, you'll need to call and ask them)
> 
> I'm guessing it's dynamic, in which case you want the line to say:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This isn't always the case, and it isn't the case for me.  While I get an IP from my DSL provider, it is for the ppp0 interface, and not the eth0 interface that is connected to the DSL modem.  I assigned eth0 an address of 172.16.1.1, where as eth1 going to my LAN is 172.16.0.1.  rp-pppoe will make a connection and create interface ppp0 which gets the server-assigned IP.  eth0 remains unaffected.

FYI.

----------

## webhawg

Well...a friend helped me figure out the problem.  I guess something screwed up when I did 'make modules' or make modules_install'.  So I did that step again.  I compiled tulip as a module in the kernel, but I guess I screwed up something after that.  All is working now.

Oh...and I changed back iface_eth0="dhcp" to "0.0.0.0".

Thanks for the help.

----------

